# Need advice on chicken



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My chicken had started w watery yellow clearish green poop ,, she wasn't just want eating,, i got water in her via syringe,,, after a day i got scrambled eggs and water in her she did herself ,, I've bathed her thinking egg bound and put olive oil in vent? But no egg? Yes shes now inside,,, she was really lethargic outside our temps very low,,,Today i can feel her crop its not mushy at all,, ive noticed no poop over night either? Im unsure what to do? She is drinkin on her own now but isnt moving much ,, 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about coccidia?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think you should start cocci treatment, and offer or syringe electrolytes to keep her hydrated. What is she eating? Warm oatmeal can be fed, the fiber may get things moving. Also supply grit in case she needs it...


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

She will only eat scrambled eggs. Her poop has a really foul smell to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

She won't eat at all today. She constantly twitching her head like she's choking on something But there's nothing in her mouth? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Also seems her crop is full. Any suggestions. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

did you start the cocci treatment? I don't know what to tell you either, she sounds really sick.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Right. Hens, they don't show illness until they can't not. So whatever your thinking, (not meaning to panic you) it's probably worse. Feel between her legs, by her butt, can you feel any crackling shell? it is full, swollen, empty or hard? How is she standing? With hens, we always give antibiotics because most of the time it's an infection, i can't tell you what though 'cos im in the uk so we have different medicine. Please, and i'm sorry to say this, just don't expect much because it's hard to get a hen to pull through. Bring her a friend if you can, she'll feel depressed and go downhill faster alone.

Good job of the bathing, i'd do that twice a day, in warm water, and massage her crop and "bum" (between the legs), make sure she's dry after. is she pail at all? Any fluid from her nose?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

To be honest, i've come accross cocci before and i thought blood was a feature of it, so i'm not sure if it is..

She sounds exactly like my hen, who's egg had broken inside her, we thought she was a gonner but that was at christmas time, and she's still here now, she's had her friend with her all along, and has been living inside since... I've found that certain foods make it worse, for example, for most hens, wet cat food is really yummy (try some for her?) but when i feed my hen it, she shows these symptoms for a few days. I imagine the foul smell is the rotting egg... that is, if she has the same thing as my hen. You want to avoid infection and get it out ASAP, lots of fluids and a little grit too (not too much, sometimes that can make it worse)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I was thinking busted egg too. When that happened to my chicken, I lubed up and fished out what egg shell I could get. Some recommend flushing the vent too, but I didn't with my hen. Soon as I got the egg shells out, she was feeling better. It sounds like your hen might be have an infection already. Some pen g might help. I forget the dose, but it's easy to google. It is hard to save them when they are showing sickness, but hopefully you caught it in time. If you're afraid it's something in her crop you can make her throw up by flipping her head down and massaging the crop.


----------



## sassy6682 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you all gonna try all suggestions!! (New profile I purchased new phone and forgot my password )


----------



## sassy6682 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well the chick didn't make it. She took her head under her wing and passed away peacefully...


----------

